# holster



## peter d (Jan 3, 2011)

what is the most comfortable holster for the springfield XD45 service model? I carry it on long hikes and would like something very comfortable.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The "most comfortable holster" for any pistol would support the weight of both gun and all ammunition on both shoulders, keep the gun from rubbing you raw anywhere, and keep the pistol steady and stable in a location where it's easy to access.
I don't believe that such a holster exists. For instance, shoulder holsters, in general, do not support the gun on both shoulders equally, and do not allow easy access. Belt holsters put the weight on your hips, but are the best for access. Almost all holsters will eventually rub you raw somewhere.

Do you need to carry your pistol concealed, or would you prefer to wear it openly? Do you want to protect your gun from weather, for instance with a covering flap? Is quick access important?

I had a friend, now deceased, who thought that the WW2, GI shoulder holster for the 1911 was about as good as it got, for hiking and brush-busting.
I believe that he had a good point, even though the pistol hung from only one shoulder, and on a too-narrow strap at that. That GI holster was meant to be carried on the left side of the chest, not under the arm, so it was accessible even when wearing a pack. Its location naturally protected the pistol from bumps and even from weather, and the gun remains fairly easily accessible even when you are wearing a jacket. The holster's retention strap was very secure, but using it quickly took quite a bit of practice.
If you agree with my friend, I suggest replacing its as-issued strap with a much wider suspension strap, so the weight of the outfit doesn't cut into your shoulder.
(The GI shoulder holster was also made for some revolvers. The 1911 model might also fit your pistol.)

Provide more information. It might produce a better suggestion.


----------

